# Inquiry - Where do you learn music history from?



## Lugosi (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello,

Are there any good resources online for learning classical music history? I get physical books whenever I can but don't know of anywhere on the internet to go (except Wikipedia). 

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong section.

Thanks


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For something like this, a nice browsable physical book is much better IMO! Here's a popular one that's quite good.

http://www.amazon.com/Vintage-Guide...pebp=1440824432586&perid=0PYNH62Z8GVTRT93ARE9


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The Dolmetsch site is a good source of information.


----------



## Aleksandar (Feb 21, 2015)

I second that. Great book.

Also youtube documentaries, especially the ones done by BBC.





 4 part on symphonies

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKRH-Rd35OFeMpqxFJzqEg-vQsOeYgLcl great composers series

Currently I'm listening these audiobooks http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Jeremy+Siepmann 'life and works' of individual composers with snippets of music


----------

